# fregatura



## thorwald34

Buenas tardes,

¿cómo se traduciría la siguiente frase?

- quando vai in posti cosi barati, c'è la fregatura sotto.

- cuando vas a lugares baratos, (¿hay gato encerrado?)
Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

En italiano no existe la palabra "barato"


----------



## infinite sadness

thorwald34 said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> ¿cómo se traduciría la siguiente frase?
> 
> - quando vai in posti cosi barati, c'è la fregatura sotto.
> 
> - cuando vas a lugares baratos, (¿hay gato encerrado?)
> Grazie


cuando vas a lugares baratos, hay un timo oculto.

P.S.: "barato" no es una palabra italiana.


----------



## danalto

thorwald34 said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> ¿cómo se traduciría la siguiente frase?
> 
> - quando vai in posti cosi barati  *economici*, c'è la fregatura sotto.
> 
> - cuando vas a lugares baratos, (¿hay gato encerrado?)
> Grazie


E' vero.


----------



## licinio

¿Cómo puedo traducir esta frase? En particular me gustaría saber como expresaríais el concepto de "fregatura" y con qué verbo se puede acompañar "ganga" además de "ser".

Credeva di fare un buon affare, ma si è preso una fregatura.

Yo he pensado: Creía que era una ganga, pero fue un timo.


----------



## Neuromante

A mi personalmente no me parece que la traducción que propones sea válida, aunque diga más o menos lo mismo. ¿Es la frase de la que partes o simplemente un ejemplo inventado para la consulta? 

En todo caso, ten en cuenta que las distintas traducciones de "fregatura" no tienen por qué ser equivalentes en español, dependerán de los distintos contextos.


----------



## licinio

Neuromante said:


> En todo caso, ten en cuenta que las distintas traducciones de "fregatura" no tienen por qué ser equivalentes en español, dependerán de los distintos contextos.



Sí, está claro y por eso he preguntado, porque el hilo al que se ha agregado mi consulta trataba un matiz diferente y además la traducción propuesta no había sido respaldada por nadie. Gracias por vuestras ideas.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí, bueno ¿Pero lo que necesitas es una ayuda con la frase que has puesto en italiano? ¿O ésta es aleatoria y un ejemplo sólo para poder cumplir con las normas del foro?
Es que sería muy distinto una cosa o la otra.


----------



## licinio

Claro, es en el ejemplo que pongo en que quiero una ayuda.


----------



## Neuromante

Creía estar haciendo un buen negocio, pero resultó...
 Creía que era/sería una oportunidad/negocio/chollo resultó...
¿una estafa?
¿un timo?
¿una tomadura de pelo?
¿que lo estafaron?


Si lo que necesitas es la traducción de esa frase hace falta muchísimo contexto, entre diferencias en los tiempos verbales, falta de referencias, multitraducciones de algunas palabras, frases hechas (En ambos idiomas)...



En todo caso: No puedes usar los tiempos verbales "era" y "fue" en una misma frase, sobre todo porque el segundo alude a un tiempo anterior al primero.


----------



## licinio

Gracias por las ideas.
Timo y estafa tienen el mismo sentido, ¿verdad?
En concreto, voy a hacer un ejemplo. El buen negocio que creo hacer es exportar un coche usado al extranjero pero no sé que se deben pagar derechos de aduana, así que el beneficio que creía sacar de esta transacción no solo está anulado, sino que acabo perdiendo dinero. Se podría hablar de timo o de estafa, puesto que nadie me está robando deliberadamente?


----------



## Neuromante

Pues entonces no te sirve ni timo ni estafa (Que, respondiendo a la pregunta, no son exactamente lo mismo)

Las únicas opciones que me vienen a la cabeza es "metedura de pata", "completo desastre", "chapuza", pero son muy pobres y no me acaban de convencer.


----------



## licinio

El concepto es que a uno le sale el tiro por la culata. ¿Podría ser "hacer una mala jugada"?


----------

